# Comment changer la résolution de l'écran sous linux Mandrake 8?



## P O L (11 Septembre 2001)

Salut à tous,

Après moultes difficultés j'ai enfin réussi à installer linux mandrake 8 sur un PB Lombard 32Mb/250Mhz.

Par contre pour l'écran c'est pas encore ça: problème de résolution ou de fréquence: l'image est toute floue

Pas moyen de trouver où régler la résolution et le nombre de couleurs du moniteur? Rien dans le configuration center, rien dans l'aide...

A l'aide SVP!


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (11 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour

Je n'ai jamais installé la mandrake sous PPC mais sur PC oui et j'ai parfois rencontré le même problème que toi.

Il faut ouvrir une console et taper Xconfigurator (c'est bien un X majuscule).  Xconfigurator est un utilitaire qui s'affiche soit sous forme de ligne de commande soit sous forme graphique. Tout dépend des options que tu as choisies à l'installation.

C'est là que tu vas pouvoir changer la résolution de l'écran.

Pierre


----------



## P O L (11 Septembre 2001)

ca marche, merci!

2ème question alors:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comment je fais pour connaitre / changer l'IP de la machine? Apparement, la config lors de l'install n'a pas fonctionnée.

Sinon, il y a un mode "sleep" pour linux sur mac?


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (11 Septembre 2001)

là encore uil faut passer par le terminal et taper linuxconf

Il s'ouvre encore un utilitaire soit en ligne de commande soit en graphique.

il suffit de chercher les item network et l'on peut attribuer l'adresse ip à son interface.


----------

